# brunch ideas



## mikechefnks (Apr 25, 2000)

:chef: 
i'm needing ideas for sunday brunch. from labor day to mom's day, we do a brunch buffet with omelette bar, 2 entrees, breakfast item, sides and salad for 11.95. during the summer, business really drops off so we don't offer the buffet. this in turn pisses off our "regulars" (20 members) so i've decided to offer a prix fixe menu of 3-4 courses around the same price range. anyone have any menu ideas?

also i'm curious what others are doing to get the members to utilize the f&b outlets more. We have approx. 350 members 
ranging from soc. memberships to golfing memberships. only about 100 actually use the f&b outlets. all members have a "food minimum", but we let this cover all their beverage purchases and the candy bars and junk that the kids charge to 'mums and daddums' when they're using the pool. any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

One thing I've seen at a club (I usually work at clubs) that I thought was a great idea was they set out a lunch buffet in the bar. It's not terrible fancy- pizza, chicken wings and such. BUT the point is when the course is full and everyone is in a hurry ALOT of people go for this option because it gets them out on the course quicker-since it's ready all the time. The chef uses whatever he has lying around for this and it's very $$ wise.

Another club I worked at did this with a breakfast buffet for the earily crowd down by the locker rooms. They only had a couple hot items, then brunch pastries and fresh oj.

Members do seem to like pre-fix menus (depending upon the income level of your club). 

One club I'm at often, does a wed. Italian night and sat. is chop house night (they can order of the menu too) but it's alot like Outback and it includes a dessert carte run.

Another club does a sunday bbq by the pool (that's a huge hit) every week.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I love Brunch

salad or soup.....cold fruit cup, greens with fruit , yogurt with fruit and granola, cold gazpacho, cold avacado, cold vichysoisse

Crepes, omlets, stuffed chicken breasts

Absolutely a pastry/bread basket!!!!biscuits, croissants, pan a chocolat, muffins, etc....

desserts.....cakes, pie, ice cream, sorbet.....cookies
I can elaborate but need more input from you.


----------

